# Yea I get to up grade.



## frydaddy (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes I have been trying to get the whole home upgrade for 2 years now. Called yesterday and finally got it for free. Been with D since 94 and it is amazing how hard it is to get new hardware from them. I did the poor me on the sales rep and it worked. Told her that my wife would kill me if there was any charge. She felt sorry for me. Yes. Now all I have to pay is the $3 a month fee plus the dreaded 2 year contract. So I finally get to join the club.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work! Once you have it, it's hard to live without it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What receivers do you have now?


----------



## frydaddy (Sep 5, 2007)

H20-100
h20-100
hr20-700
hr21-100-am21


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The H20 will be swapped out, but your other receivers will be just fine for Whole Home. Depending on the tech, they might just swap out the HR20-100 as using that with Whole Home takes a little finagling to get it wired correctly.

Enjoy!

- Merg


----------

